# Whizzer Bi-Lite



## Chris Kennedy (Sep 25, 2018)

Hey All,

I am looking for a Bi-Lite and original Echo Tube.

Thank you,
Chris Kennedy


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 25, 2018)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I am looking for a Bi-Lite and original Echo Tube.
> 
> ...



Maybe Paul still has his?
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fs-whizzer-hall-bi-lite.78364/


----------

